# Parts



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Hi. Looking for a replacement gasket/group washer - whatever you want to call it! The rubber that sits around the shower screen thingy. Oh and a shower screen thingy too.

Are these standard E61 parts or do I need to find Rocket originals please?

All recommendations received with thanks!

Thank you.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Just standard E61 parts, if you are intending keeping the Rocket (I would) then it's worthwhile buying one of the IMS precision shower screens for it.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Ah brilliant Thanks. Is the gasket thing the same as fracino ones do you know please?


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

It all depends on which group you have I believe that as the Fracino has their version of an E61 group it doesn't have a standard E61 shower but the gasket may be the same.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Sorry; I should have updated! It's in and working (the Fracino gasket!)


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Standard E61 seals fit the Fracino head. The old Fracinos use shower cups, the newer one shower plates.


----------

